# Nightmares, maybe?



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Lately, I've been hearing Sonic chirp in her sleep.
But it's not a very playful chirp, unfortunately.  
It's usually a whimper, and one night it was almost like a hedgie scream. It scared me pretty bad.
Of course every time I hear her do this I rush to her cage and wake her up,
but she's always fine and goes right back to sleep.

Could it be nightmares or something?
:?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Some make lots of noises in their sleep and some do not, if you mean it sounded like a baby scream that's associated with pain for the most part and if its consistent your hedgehog may be hiding some internal issues which will require a examination by an experienced hedgehog vet.

Has Sonic taken any falls or does anything in her cage allow her to climb with the potential for a fall?

Hedgehogs can hide and even act completely normal and something can be wrong even the smallest thing could be a hint something is up. 

It could also just be dreams that are scary to your hedgehog I suppose


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

awwe D: thats to sad! poor sonic :c also, i was going to name my next hedgehog sonic, X3 but only if its a boy, and also, because im a mager sonic fan :3


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Some make lots of noises in their sleep and some do not, if you mean it sounded like a baby scream that's associated with pain for the most part and if its consistent your hedgehog may be hiding some internal issues which will require a examination by an experienced hedgehog vet.
> 
> Has Sonic taken any falls or does anything in her cage allow her to climb with the potential for a fall?


She didn't fall or anything.
I suppose she could climb the cage, but she can't ever because she slips on the plastic that is on the side of the cage, so she can't reach the bars. I watch her though.

I'll get her to see a vet next week for sure.


----------



## NoBeardPete (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm home doing some work this afternoon, while my hedgehog Otto is sleeping like he usually does during the day. A few minutes ago, he let out a few loud squeak/screams. They were much louder than any sound I've heard him make before, and got me pretty worried. A few seconds afterwards, I heard him moving and scratching around inside of his shoebox, which he does from time to time during the day. I checked in on him. He was a bit grumpier than normal (he never likes being disturbed during daylight hours), but doesn't have anything obviously wrong with him.

I'm hoping he was just having a nightmare or something, but I'm concerned that there's something wrong. I've had him for a bit over a year now, and this is the only time I've ever heard him make this sound. Of course, I'm not often home in the middle of the day, so it's possible that it's happened before but I missed it.

How worried should I be?


----------

